# new to fresh water....!



## grubZ850 (Feb 22, 2011)

if ani body can help me i really appreciate it! i just got a john boat and im just needing to know where i can find a pond or lake or is it just best going to the rivers to fish for bass and crapie... i prefer a pond or lake... does ani body have ani advice?? thanx


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iam no good with ponds or lakes, but i got hundreds of river places


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Most of that is circumstantial. 
If you have a gas engine, then you can hit any of the river or creek launches and roam around there. 
For ponds and lakes (which are almost all electric only), they are all over as well. North of Pcola just off Hwy 29 is Lake Stone which has decent bass fishing and good bluegill and crappie fishing. 
Also along 29 is the river that has all sorts of small overflow lakes with some decent freshwater fishing.
To the east is the Eglin reservation (you need a reservation fishing pass) with all sorts of ponds where jon boats work very well and usually have pretty good bluegill fishing and decent bass fishing. On Eglin, you will have to watch for the size limits as they can fine you for keeping fish smaller than those limits. Some of them are limited to minimum 8" panfish (bluegill) and minimum 18 to 24" for bass, and the fines are NOT cheap.


----------



## grubZ850 (Feb 22, 2011)

thanx screwball thats wah i needed!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

Bear, karick, (sp?) and Hurricane lakes in north okaloosa county. blackwater, yellow, shoal , escambia rivers.


----------

